# Enduro bumper/ Hide away headlights



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

A quick question for everyone. My 69 that I am restoring came with an enduro bumper with the non hide away light and the previous owner also supplied a box of hide away parts.
Is the enduro bumper universal or is it specific to hide away or non hide away.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Non specific and they were the same for '68 and '69.....


----------

